# Aussie Malt Experiences



## Damon (26/2/06)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted you to share your experiences using Aussie malts like Joe White and Powells, compared to Weyermann, Maris Otter or other European malts. The Aussie malts are much cheaper but is the quality as good? Will you get similar flavours when making hefeweizen for example? Any problems in mash efficiency, stuck sparge or taste? All comments gretly appreciated.

Cheers,
Damon


----------



## Ross (26/2/06)

Damon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted you to share your experiences using Aussie malts like Joe White and Powells, compared to Weyermann, Maris Otter or other European malts. The Aussie malts are much cheaper but is the quality as good? Will you get similar flavours when making hefeweizen for example? Any problems in mash efficiency, stuck sparge or taste? All comments gretly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Damon,

This subject has been debated at great length quite recently. Try the search button & you should find the threads quite easily.. Try & add any additional questions to these...

Cheers Ross...


----------

